# Sticky  Diagnosis Form - Read this before you post.



## Lupin

Guys, to make it easier for the helpers to assess your situation, please copy and paste the form below in your new thread and give your answers after each question. Giving as much details as possible will help resolve your issues asap.



> 1. Size of tank?
> 
> 2. Water parameters
> a. Ammonia?
> b. Nitrite?
> c. Nitrate?
> d. pH, KH and GH?
> e. Test kit?
> 
> 3. Temperature?
> 
> 4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)?
> 
> 5. How long the aquarium has been set up?
> 
> 6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
> 
> 7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
> 
> 8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?
> b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
> c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?
> 
> 9. a. Filtration?
> b. Heater?
> 
> 10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
> b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?
> 
> 11. a. Water change schedule?
> b. Volume of water changed?
> c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
> d. Water conditioner used?
> e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?
> 
> 12. Foods?
> How often are they fed?
> 
> 13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
> b. Appearance of poop?
> c. Appearance of gills?
> 
> 14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis?
> b. What meds were used?
> 
> 15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.


----------



## qhgirl79

*Massive rapid die out!*

1. Size of tank? 55 gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0ppm
b. Nitrite?0ppm
c. Nitrate?10ppm
d. pH, KH and GH? 7.0
e. Test kit? Master for freshwater

3. Temperature? 74

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 1 1/2 years

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
2 discus approx 4-5 inch, 2 german blue rams adults, 1 pleco approx 8inch, 10 blood fin tetra, 5 overgrown feeder guppies, 1 balck ghost knife fish maybe 6 inch, 1 veil angel 3-4 inch, 1 electric blue jack dempsy approx 4 inch, 

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?yes

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? fake plants 11 total
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Sand substrate
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Several real rocks and 1 fake rock

9. a. Filtration? 1 waterfall fitler for up to 80 gal
b. Heater? yes 1 

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? lights are on from 7am-6-pm, regular flourescent aq bulbs
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? no

11. a. Water change schedule? weekly
b. Volume of water changed?1/4-1/3 changed
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? well water 
d. Water conditioner used? yes
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? weekly

12. Foods? tropical flakes, shrimp pellets, algea wafers
How often are they fed? once daily

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? I had a massive die out over the last month! most appear fine and just show up dead the next morning. the pleco and knife fish both had some torn fins like fighting, but i have not witnessed it. Only fish left now are 1 blood fin tetra, electric blue jack, and 5 feeder guppies. Angel and ram were moved to other tank.

b. Appearance of poop? normal
c. Appearance of gills?normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? NO
b. What meds were used?


Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz312aOGjIb


----------



## fish monger

How long was this list of fish together ? Any changes made in the last month ?


----------



## qhgirl79

They have been together since the beginning except the rams. They were added about 4-5 months ago. No changes other than removed a large ship decoration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish monger

You might want to keep an eye on the Jack Dempsey to see if he is bullying the other fish. Other than something toxic getting into the tank, that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## qhgirl79

Last bloodfin was dead this am. Guess the little booger should have let me catch him and move him to other tank. Well guess that means it is time to move the EBJD and drain the tank. I don't think the EBJD was bullying the others he is very docile. Even could be considered lazy. He won't even eat the baby feeder guppies. If he has to chase it then it isn't worth eating. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

